# Alle Dienste anzeigen



## Aljoscha (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi.
Ich suche in Tool das mir alle Laufenden Dienste unter Windows auflistet.
Und icih meine nicht msconfig da dies nicht die "wirklichen" Dienstnamen wiedergebt sonder eigene Bezeichnungen 
(z.B. Anmeldedienst, der Dienst heißt aber eigentlich NETLOGON)
Ich habe mal gehört das manche Anti Spyware Tools das können.
Kann mir jemand eins nennen?

thx 4 Help


----------



## xCondoRx (29. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst an in der Eingabeaufforderung folgendes eingeben:

sc query

Dann bekommst du alle aktiven Dienste angezeigt, auch mit dem richtigen Namen..
Alternativ könntest du es ja in eine Datei umleiten:

sc query > c:\AktiveDienste.txt


----------



## Aljoscha (29. Oktober 2004)

Danke .. Nur sind das so viele das sie nicht ins gesammte Fenster passen


----------



## xCondoRx (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe dir ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das dir nur die Dienste auflistet, ohne den ganzen anderen Kram.. Dann passt es auch ins Fenster ..
Du kannst das programm folgendermaßen aufrufen:

slist          -->    listet alle aktiven Dienste auf mit richtigem Namen und dem Namen, wie er in der Verwaltung steht

slist /s      -->    listet alle aktiven Dienste auf und zwar nur mit dem richtigen Namen

Am besten kopierst du die Datei ins Verzeichnis c:\windows\system32..
Dann kannst das direkt in der Konsole aufrufen ohne den Pfad angeben zu müssen.. 

Das Programm (slist = (ServiceLIST) findest du hier


----------



## shopvobe (4. April 2010)

Start > Ausfuehren > msconfig [Enter]

Gruß
Shopvobe


----------

